# Hello and Help!!!



## Capt. Foolhardy (Dec 12, 2014)

Well hello to everyone, firstly let me introduce myself, real name is Darin, however i am fool hardy by nature. Originally from Scotland but living and working in South Korea. I have recently found an interest in sailing, well when i say recently maybe around a year and a half ago and my interest thus far has been books, blogs, internet etc. Anyway my plan is when i finsh here i intend, with my better half to by a boat, live aboard and hopefully see the world, preferably without sinking, although that maybe be part of the journey.

Anyway the help i require is the following, as you will see from above i am an absolute novice, actually not sure why my username is Capt. Foolhardy but there you go kind of sums me up. Anyway looking to buy a boat when the time is right, sail would by my choice, 35-39 footer, sloop. Question is i like the simplicity and clean lines of the more modern boat, Beneteau, Bavaria and Jenneau, however not sure which would be the best option, now i do appreciate all 3 will have there pros and cons, however i wondered what the more experinced sailors thoughts would be on the above.

So i will leave it at that, those who do reply i will thank you for and those who dont well thanks for reading anyway.


----------



## Bill-Rangatira (Dec 17, 2006)

Firstly welcome to Sailnet
when looking at boat do not discount the value of a good old well built boat
somerthing 40 yrs old has already proven itself
what type of water would you be sailing in?
to get a boat built for Blue water you would have to look a bit farther
how many crew would you be sailing with?
you may find a 35-39 a bit big for shorthanding
what ammenities are must have? and would be nice?
how many do you normally expect to sleep aboard?


----------



## Capt. Foolhardy (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi White74,

Thanks for your reply.

Initially we would be looking at sailing the med, however, would like to be able to take it through the canal to the red sea in the future. There would only be 2 of us me and the other half so felt that a modern sloop might be the best option. Although i still need to spring that on her....lol. I thought the 35-39 footer would be best as its a liveaboard and space would be a requirement. As said we would be living aboard full time so although i appreicate we cant have all that an apartment offers we would like to have as many home comforts as possible.

Glad for the feedback and if possible any suggestions would be appreciated.


----------



## Bill-Rangatira (Dec 17, 2006)

have you considered a cat?


----------



## Capt. Foolhardy (Dec 12, 2014)

Well i did look at them but then considered the mooring costs.


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Welcome to SailNet and potentially the world of sailing. 

If I missed it, I apologize but I don't see where you've actually sailed. You only mention doing a lot of reading.

Before plunking down the cash for a boat you don't yet know how to sail or care for, my suggestion is to find a local club and get on the water. Take some lessons. Get a feel for different boats as part of your learning process. Talk to people face to face about what maintenance is involved, not just the labor but the cost. Learn what your legal responsibilities are as skipper of your new home.

Again, my apologies if you've done all that due diligence but just didn't post it. For now, it sounds like you have the romance of it ahead of the cart that holds the reality. Buying the boat is the easy part.

Good luck. Don't give up but realize it isn't all sunsets and rainbows.


----------



## Capt. Foolhardy (Dec 12, 2014)

Hi Donna,

Thanks for the feedback. no you havent missed it, i havent been sailing before, ever!!

I have been interested for a whie and yes i guess i picture sunsets and cocktails, however through research i am aware that it is a huge responsibility both financially and maintenance wise, however still have the desire to proceed.

I am currently working in South Korea, Seoul and unfortunately there is no real sailing community, there is one Marina, however no classes provided in English, which isnt surprising really.

Between now and finishing here it is our intention to take sailing classes as vacations in Malaysia and although this will clearly not make me an expert its a start.

My plan is to buy a sailboat probably 2016 so doing the research now to try and decide on what option would be best, budget around 80K usd.

Your feedback is valued and will be followed during vacations/sailing classes, additional comments would be appreciated.

Darin


----------



## Erindipity (Nov 29, 2014)

white74 said:


> have you considered a cat?


Well, he has the Wife, so a cat isn't out of the question.
However, stick with the short-haired variety. The long-haired ones shed like crazy, and those hairballs do tend to clog Bilge Pumps.

There are a couple of Yacht Clubs in Seoul which have rentals and chartering. 
There is also the Korean Sailing Federation that offers training. Their web page is in Korean, and it's like Greek to me, but you may be able to suss it out.

Although Korean Yachting is relatively new, Japan has a long tradition, and I believe that both Yamaha and Fuji still make boats, but no longer for export. There are smaller Japanese Yards of high repute and long standing.

And one other thing to consider- many people have the same dream, but end up disillusioned, leaving boats behind in some exotic Ports Of Calls, boats that can be purchased quite cheaply. One advantage- they have already been outfitted, more or less, for World Cruising.
Can I mention Yachtworld? You can spend many hours looking through the listings of boats within a fairly short flight of wherever in Korea you are.

Now the last thing: Surveys.
A boat meant for this purpose has to be surveyed, and surveyed well, and surveyors can be in short supply in that neck of the woods. You might check with the local Lloyd's office, and see if they can recommend a good Marine Surveyor.
It is not wise to depend on a Surveyor recommended by a Yacht Broker, although I'm sure that reputable ones do exist- this just means doing some extra homework on your own.

Best of Luck... and feed the Kitty...

Erindipity


----------



## Capt. Foolhardy (Dec 12, 2014)

Hey Erindipity,

Thanks for the info, had a look at the Yacht clubs mentioned and there does appear to an expat one, great news, have left a message so hopefully will hear back shortly.

Yachtworld?.......lol..never off the website mate some lovely boats ripe for picking, only problem is which one!! as i said i have lots of time, however do like the look of the Jeanneau 32 or 36!

Yeah i am aware of the surveyor point, have done lots of research and although foolhardy by nature i am also Scottish so, before any further comments are made, i am cautious when it comes to parting with my hard earned!

Thanks for the feedback and will make sure the kitty is well fed!


----------



## Capt. Foolhardy (Dec 12, 2014)

Erindipity, 

Your a star mate!!

Just spoke to a yacht club in Seoul, 2.5K usd membership, which includes the cost of 10 2 hour lessons and free boat use for the entire year when your capable!!!

Thanks for the pointers!!


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

You can sail in Korea down at Geju Island.

Did you catch the sail championship races in September?

More info here:
http://www.icarussailingmedia.com/events/korean-sailing-federation/


----------



## Capt. Foolhardy (Dec 12, 2014)

Yeah Jeju is a bit of a distance away from Seoul, unfortunately.

Havent seen any boating here in Korea, however now in the process of joining a Boat club here in Seoul, so will hopefully get the opportunity to see a lot more.

Anyone who reads this do they have any thoughts on the Jennaeu 35 (2005 onwards)

Thanks


----------



## FlightyDrifters (Dec 12, 2014)

I can't offer any info on Korea other than to say I have a friend that is a member of a Yacht club in Seoul, he is an American expat that is teaching english, he married a Korean Dr. I will get his contact info and put you in touch if he doesn't mind, he tends to be a little reclusive though.

As far as the Jennaeu 35 goes, I can only say I helped a friend ferry a 2004 Jenny Sun Odyssey from Chicago to Duluth, MN but I had never been on a sail boat prior to that time, so my technical opinion would be invalid. My aesthetic opinion is that it is a gorgeous vessel, well appointed salon, with headroom for all but the tallest people. This particular vessel had an impressive suite of electronics including, a Garmin radar/gps package and an auto helm, so even a newby like me could take a turn at the helm and not put us on a shoal.


----------



## Bene505 (Jul 31, 2008)

My advice is to learn and have fun. Make sure you wife loves it -- not just likes it, loves it. For instance, if she is super sociable, spend as much time chatting with sailors over dinner as out on the boat. If she is timid, start on calm days. If she likes to color blue, take the blue boat out. Better yet, have her choose what boat to rent/use, every time. You get the idea. Just make sure she has as much fun as you.

If you have a shared dream, paradise is already yours. Everything else will fall into place.

Along with that, instead of asking "What boat?", ask "What's the most fun thing to do?" Smaller boats are a lot easier and more fun to learn on, for instance.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

bene505 said:


> ...
> If you have a shared dream, paradise is already yours. Everything else will fall into place.
> ...


+100


----------



## MAMiddleton (Dec 18, 2014)

white74 said:


> when looking at boat do not discount the value of a good old well built boat


Agreed on this end. With all the options available, I find buying a fine older boat and upgrading bits here and there is the best option, and saving a few bucks can leave you and your wife with more opportunities as you travel the world. I got an older multi hull from a friend who decided he's too old to sail it now and it works beautifully. I just replaced a few key parts and it's been a dream.


----------

